# Underground/silo grains storage in the 1800s, storing grains for 100 years or more.



## Sapioit (Sep 18, 2020)

The video below, at the minute 25 (more or less) starts talking about using 6-story-tall granaries and underground silos to store grains for up to a century or maybe even more, and using quicklime (to make a cement plug) and sprouting (2-3 inches below limestone cement) to preserve grains. 

Also talks about how grains stored that way should not be ground after a thunderstorm, since it will turn "clam-y and sticky" (not sure if the grains themselves, or the flour), which I think might have something to do with low-voltage passing through the grains after thunders hit the ground. Or maybe it has to do with air pressure, or with air humidity, or a mix of those.



`https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEA6wpFG8LA&t=1500`


----------

